# St.Andrews State Park Fishing ????



## z71mathewsman

Im going down to PCBeach April 25th for bike week.Was wanting to do a little fishing in St.Andrews off the jetties.Anyone done this? I have a couple friends that are telling me its a long walk from St. Andrews.Or is there a better way to fish the jetties? I fished the pier a couple years ago,but wanna try something different this year.


----------



## shakey gizzard

z71mathewsman said:


> Im going down to PCBeach April 25th for bike week.Was wanting to do a little fishing in St.Andrews off the jetties.Anyone done this? I have a couple friends that are telling me its a long walk from St. Andrews.Or is there a better way to fish the jetties? I fished the pier a couple years ago,but wanna try something different this year.



Check tide times and fish the beach side! 10min walk on sand 10min walk on rocks!Go get em!


----------



## z71mathewsman

*PCB fishing ???*

What are people referring to when they say St. Andrews Pass,,,??


----------



## Jeff Raines

Good thread.

I'll be down there in June and all info is appreciated


----------



## Trizey

z71mathewsman said:


> What are people referring to when they say St. Andrews Pass,,,??



The pass is the area between the jetties at the park and the jetties at Shell island.  It separates the bay from the gulf.

The jetties has some good fishing.  I've been catching redfish and kings there since the 80's.


----------



## Jeff Raines

When fishing from the jetties what length rod is best?


----------



## GitterDone jr

St. Andrews is amazing period!! we havent been able to go the past 2 years  but the 3 years prior to that we went down atleast every other month and there were fish to be caught! if you can throw a castnet go over to the cleaning station where they clean fish and throw it. all the pinfish you can want!! those will work great for reds off of the jetties, also theres a dock that this guy rents pontoons off of and they have shell island shuttles...  they never mind if i fished there i just stayed out of everyones way. but i cant count how many mornings i walked over there and wore the redfish out. great fishing there.... im jealous!!


----------



## GitterDone jr

by the way.... GOODLUCK and let us know what you catch!


----------



## z71mathewsman

*PCB fishing ???*

What kind of bait did you use Gitterdone ?


----------



## GitterDone jr

z71mathewsman said:


> What kind of bait did you use Gitterdone ?



for reds.. pinfish and blue crabs. but everything loves pinfish..  trout, reds, flounder...


----------



## GitterDone jr

pinfish might be hard to catch right now though...  maybe they will be moving in when your there


----------



## twtabb

*spanish*

If the spanish are running you will have a blast. We fish off the back side of the point were the spanish run up close to the shore. I have been knee deep with schools of spanish just 10-20 feeet away. Every cast if they are in there if not you have to wait on a school to run through. The Mcdonalds straw is a great lure or a gotcha will let youcast out further. We usually catch them around 1st or 2nd week of april. Check out half-hitch tackle webstie for reports.


----------

